# Windows 7 Beta with Tivo Desktop?



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

Does the Tivo Desktop software work properly with the Windows 7 beta or do you need to wait for a future version of the Tivo Desktop software after Windows 7 is officially released?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

It works to download recordings from the TiVo. I haven't tried it much beyond that since I installed Windows 7 on one of my PCs.


----------



## web1b (Oct 3, 2006)

I almost never download videos from the Tivo. I mostly use the Tivo Desktop to transfer video podcasts from my PC to the Tivo because there isn't enough selection of video podcasts that be download directly to the Tivo, so that's the feature I'm most concerned about.
Once in a while, I also use it for viewing photos and streaming music from iTunes.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm sure I'll be saying this a lot in the coming months (all over the web)... if it works with Vista there's a very good chance it will work in Win7.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

webin said:


> I'm sure I'll be saying this a lot in the coming months (all over the web)... if it works with Vista there's a very good chance it will work in Win7.


Some apps won't install, because thw Windows version is 6.1 instead of 6.0 and they just don't allow it. I think that was the case with TiVo Desktop when it came out for Vista.

Either way, TiVo Desktop installs fine in Windows 7 Beta. I haven't actually used it yet though, just have it installed and running. pyTiVo (wmcbrine fork 8.20.08) works fine too.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2008)

MickeS said:


> Some apps won't install, because thw Windows version is 6.1 instead of 6.0 and they just don't allow it. I think that was the case with TiVo Desktop when it came out for Vista.
> 
> Either way, TiVo Desktop installs fine in Windows 7 Beta. I haven't actually used it yet though, just have it installed and running. pyTiVo (wmcbrine fork 8.20.08) works fine too.


I have it installed and working but for the life of me it won't accept my Plus Key. I keep getting an invalid plus key error. Anyone else with this problem?

Updated Info: I put desktop and the plusupgrade .exe into Visa compat mode and it accepted by key.


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

Good tip. I wish I had read it earlier. I could not get the key to work either. 

Thought Maybe cause my original version was too old so I bought another key. It did not work either.

Did the compatibility mode and it took.

However I tried to transfer two videos from PC to the Tivo but I keep on getting Microsoft C++ Runtime errors on TivoServer.exe stating the application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way.


----------



## BankZ (Aug 16, 2007)

Works great for me on Windows 7 x64


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Windows 7 works great on Virtualbox if you want to run multiple OS's.


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

the key issue can also be solved by pasting your key into a registry value


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

Has anyone had the Tivo Desktop Plus auto transfer work for them?


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

i2k said:


> Has anyone had the Tivo Desktop Plus auto transfer work for them?


I keep getting an error towards the effect of "TivoServer.exe" (forget exact name) has terminated" over and over. I had the issues with the plus key working too, but I got around it by installing an older version and then upgrading over it on Win 7 x64.


----------



## seggers (Oct 6, 2008)

I run the 64 bit version and have Desktop Plus. I got a 3+Gb file off of my S3, including changing the registered PC name at TiVo.

Haven't tried anything.

As an aside, so far I am liking my time with W7. It's a shame that MS will make another pigs ear of it with the number of different versions....

Seggers


----------



## markdmac (May 15, 2006)

I was running Desktop 2.6.2 on Vista for a while and all worked well. After upgrading to Windows 7 I noticed that my slideshows did not work well. I could view a few individual photos from my PC using my TiVo, but not all. I upgraded to version 2.7 of TiVo Desktop and all of a sudden had to install the Bonjour Service from Apple. That service seems to freak out periodically and if I stop it TiVo Desktop won't run. I've also experienced TiVo desktop blue screening my Windows 7. 

I'd first like to know if anyone knows of a way to eliminate the Bonjour Service? And if not does anyone have any configuration tips they can point to to make this stable in Windows 7?


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

I just spent the last several hours on the phone with both TiVo Support AND Digital River.

I could install TiVo Desktop 2.7 just fine in Windows 7 Beta but it would NOT accept my TiVo Desktop Plus License Key. It kept telling me I had an invalid key. I went as far as to have Digital River (TiVo's online license key fulfilment people) issue me a new key and that didn't work.

After they all gave up, I was about to try installing 2.6.2. But it occurred to me to try running the BOTH the installer and the app in Vista compatibility mode.

VOILA!!!! That worked!

Tivo accepted my Desktop Plus License Key.

We are off to the races!

...Dale


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

FYI ... I just posted a complete blog post on resolving the TiVo Plus license key issue for version 2.7 under Windows 7 Beta:

http://www.daleisphere.com/solving-tivo-desktop-plus-v-27-license-key-issue-under-windows-7-beta/

...Dale


----------



## BungeeCork (Jul 27, 2008)

Keith Elkin said:


> I keep getting an error towards the effect of "TivoServer.exe" (forget exact name) has terminated" over and over. I had the issues with the plus key working too, but I got around it by installing an older version and then upgrading over it on Win 7 x64.


Just to be clear - you had the issue with the plus key - which was resolved by installing an earlier version and then upgrading it - bu you still have the TivoServer.exe has terminated (or similar) message over and over?

I have the same problem. I installed 2.7 directly using the compatability mode tip, and installation finished and everything worked well for a few minutes - but than the "has terminated" messages began and they keep repeating every few minutes.


----------



## seggers (Oct 6, 2008)

I have started to have problems with W7 and 2.7. It kept resetting evry 30 secs or so.

Someone over on AVS tells me to get shot of it and go bck 2.6.2. Anyone here know anything about this?

I will admit that I changed the router recently (wife bought a netbook and actually had the cheek to want wireless! ) but putting the old one back doesn't change 2.7s behaviour.

Seggers


----------



## dab9324 (Jan 1, 2009)

I installed W7 *RC* on a system this week and installed Desktop 2.7 last night. I transferred a file (from a series 2) and viewed it with no problem. I am not running the server service so I do not know if that would be a problem or not. I will have to try it.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I've just installed Windows 7 RC 32 bit.
With TD 2.7, I can see all my Tivos on the computer and have no problem downloading shows.
However, the Tivos can't see my computer even though I have a tivo file in the My Recordings folder.

Any suggestions?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

steve614 said:


> I've just installed Windows 7 RC 32 bit.
> With TD 2.7, I can see all my Tivos on the computer and have no problem downloading shows.
> However, the Tivos can't see my computer even though I have a tivo file in the My Recordings folder.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Install 2.6.2.


----------



## seggers (Oct 6, 2008)

rocko said:


> Install 2.6.2.


+1. I had 2.7, which killed my ability to copy stuff to the PC and putting 2.6.2 back worked a treat.

Until TWC WNY Did a CF on the CP codes and pretty much culled it that way..... 

I use 64bit RC1.

Seggers


----------



## Chris White (Oct 3, 2007)

Seggers - Would you please post a step-by-step instructions on how you got 2.6.2 to work with Windows 7 64-bit? After reading your post, I deleted 2.7 (and scrubbed the registry) and installed 2.6.2. I've tried "as is" and using Vista compatibility mode. In both cases, it will not transfer video from my PC to my Tivo. I get the C++ Runtime Error.

TIA.


----------



## seggers (Oct 6, 2008)

Chris,

I take it that 'deleted' was actually 'un-installed'? I hope so.

I only swing through here occassionally, so I haven't seen this for a while. I do have a slight confession though. I think around the time I went back to 2.6.2, I also went from the first Beta to the RC1. 

What happens if you re-install 2.7, try that again? Do you get the C++ errors? Then uninstall it (withour doing anything special)? I would try that next.

After that, if this was my machine and I was having those issues, it's rebuild time.

I'm in TWCLand, so my 2.6.2 is pretty much useless with what I actually want to backup. I really, really, really, hope that FiOS comes through my area real soon.

Seggers


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Where can I get a copy of 2.6.2? Tivo only has 2.7 listed for download.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.6.2.exe


----------



## brarob (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm running a full and real version of Windows 7 Pro - had 2.7 installed and was getting the C++ runtime error on transfers to the tivo from PC. Uninstalled and installed 2.6.2 and am getting the same issue. Any new solutions to this one?

Win 7 rocks btw.


----------



## Ckought (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm running Windows7 Professional (non beta or rc).

I'm also getting the Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library error.

I'm not sure if this is what did it, but it seemed to start when I subscribed to Web Video (example DL.TV) on my TiVo. It seemed to run fine for over a week before that, but I started seeing the error pop up the same day that I created the subscription.

As a test, I'm going to unsubscribe and see if the error goes away. I'll post the results.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I had this issue and it was the result of a Windows update. I can't remember which one though but once I uninstalled it everything worked fine. I will have to check when I have time to see if I can track it down again.


----------



## BungeeCork (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm now using Windows 7 RTM 32bit.

Installed Tivo Desktop and restarted. Windows wouldn't restart. Had to use System Restore to go back to a pre-Tivo Desktop restore point. Wont be installing Desktop again.

BTW - am using Vuze as a bit-torrent client. It recognises the Tivo and hasn't let me down once yet.


----------



## nexstep (Nov 13, 2006)

Desktop 2.7 with Win 7 RC wouldn't let me upload from the PC to the TiVo. I couldn't see the drive on the TiVo, either. Replacing 2.7 with 2.6.2 made everything right. TiVO needs to address this issue.


----------



## armstrr (Oct 4, 2007)

what about the final release of windows 7. i'm sure in the next week or two this is going to come up a LOT more. i was considering buying a 3 user windows 7 upgrade (only 129$ by the way), but i don't want to "screw" tivo!!!


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

I've been using v2.7 on the 64-bit RC for a while now and haven't had any issues with transferring files to or from my TiVo.

Now, the files I transferred to the TiVo were files that I had originally transferred from it, so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

Krellion said:


> I've been using v2.7 on the 64-bit RC for a while now and haven't had any issues with transferring files to or from my TiVo.
> 
> Now, the files I transferred to the TiVo were files that I had originally transferred from it, so I don't know if that makes a difference.


What about listening to music/looking at photos from the PC on the TV?


----------



## Daddywarbucks (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm running w7 Home+ with Tivo 2.7. When I try to view my photos on my TV, I get a broken symbol for each picture. The system recognizes each folder and it's contents correctly but cannot display the pictures. FWIW I had the same problem in W7 RC. Any suggestions please?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Daddywarbucks said:


> I'm running w7 Home+ with Tivo 2.7. When I try to view my photos on my TV, I get a broken symbol for each picture. The system recognizes each folder and it's contents correctly but cannot display the pictures. FWIW I had the same problem in W7 RC. Any suggestions please?


Either wait for TiVo to release a Win7 compatible version or try 2.6.2


----------



## Daddywarbucks (Mar 30, 2009)

rocko said:


> Either wait for TiVo to release a Win7 compatible version or try 2.6.2


Thanks for the suggestion. I uninstalled the latest version and loaded 2.6.2.
I still have the same symbol of a broken picture. One would think that TIVO would have a W7 compatible version out by this time.:down:


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Daddywarbucks said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I uninstalled the latest version and loaded 2.6.2.
> I still have the same symbol of a broken picture. One would think that TIVO would have a W7 compatible version out by this time.:down:


Hmmm ... my bad. I think I ended up sharing my Win7 files and had a non-Win7 machine serve them up. The benefits of multiple machines, I guess.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Daddywarbucks said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I uninstalled the latest version and loaded 2.6.2.
> I still have the same symbol of a broken picture. One would think that TIVO would have a W7 compatible version out by this time.:down:


I don't know why one would think that given Tivo's history of sluggish development for Tivo Desktop, but I digress.

Trying changing the sharing settings on your pictures folder to add "everyone" with "read" permission. That should take care of the problem.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

Lrscpa said:


> What about listening to music/looking at photos from the PC on the TV?


I had no problems playing MP3s (encoded via LAME), but got the same issue as others when trying to view pictures.

I haven't been too worried about the issue since I have my computer hooked into my home theater system. 

Not sure if this would work, but for people running the Pro or Ultimate versions of Windows 7 (and who have the needed virtualization hardware to run it), what about installing the TiVo Desktop software on the virtual Windows XP mode?


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

For those subscribed to this thread, Tivo Desktop v2.8 is on the Tivo website here.


----------



## Daddywarbucks (Mar 30, 2009)

Lrscpa said:


> For those subscribed to this thread, Tivo Desktop v2.8 is on the Tivo website here.


:up:

21.8 did it! Thanks much - no more broken pictures!


----------



## seggers (Oct 6, 2008)

What does this do differently? Might be worth a shot as my 2.6.2 is effectively worthless now that WNY TWC has put the copy protect flag on all that it can. I realise that 2.8 can't get round that (wistful sigh) but you never know....

Seggers


----------

